

Coroner, family link Michael Hastings to drug use at time of death - wj
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-michael-hastings-meth-coroner-20130820,0,5038230.story

======
donflamenco
Apparently "his family was attempting to get [Hastings] to go to detox."

Hmm, where shall the conspiracy theorists go from here?

~~~
meepmorp
> Hmm, where shall the conspiracy theorists go from here?

As always, ever further up their own arseholes.

